# So Who has started Christmas Shopping?



## RJJ (Dec 20, 2011)

So have you all finished your list? How many will be in the dog house with the Wife? Just asking!


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 20, 2011)

Ahhh why do ya have to ruin my day before it even started.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Dec 20, 2011)

my wife has


----------



## jpranch (Dec 20, 2011)

All done except to tie some trout flies for my son-in-law!


----------



## Mule (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm finished!! the wife hasn't finished for everybody else though!

My wife will be VERY happy with my gift to her. I purchased a remote start fr her car and had it installed. I put the remotes in a box and she will open it on Christmas Day.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 20, 2011)

Cool Mule, brilliant!

I am the luckiest guy in the world. My wife and I many, many, years ago, agreed to skip this exercise of present exchanges, for all holidays, anniversarys and birthdays. If we want something big, we get it together, but a lot of the time we just exchange a smooch and acknowledge the occaision. I appreciate the people that really get into it, but it just never has worked like that for us.

But, y'all have a very Merry Christmas, however you do it up!


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 20, 2011)

Start shopping?  Why?  Is it 12/24 yet?  Sheesh, you folks with your hurry, hurry, rush, rush.


----------



## pwood (Dec 20, 2011)

mmmarvel said:
			
		

> Start shopping? Why? Is it 12/24 yet? Sheesh, you folks with your hurry, hurry, rush, rush.


  MM,

   You do know that some stores including Mc Donalds are open on the 25th? Deals to be had! :mrgreen:


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2011)

RJJ said:
			
		

> So have you all finished your list? How many will be in the dog house with the Wife? Just asking!


the dog sleeps in the house!!!!!, and I get the outside dog quarters, seems like a long term lease


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2011)

So have you sent your gift to the forum fund???


----------



## brudgers (Dec 20, 2011)

RJJ said:
			
		

> How many will be in the dog house with the Wife?


  How did you get your wife to take the dog house?  Obviously, the question has particular relevance for me.


----------



## fireguy (Dec 20, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> the dog sleeps in the house!!!!!, and I get the outside dog quarters, seems like a long term lease






This dog house?


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 20, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> MM,   You do know that some stores including Mc Donalds are open on the 25th? Deals to be had! :mrgreen:


Great suggestion, when I lived in Oregon there was always 7-11 to fall back on, they don't have that down in Houston - we do, however have MickeyDees (evil laugh).


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 20, 2011)

I bought my wife a drill press for Christmas. If she has no need of it, I guess I could keep it in my workshop.

GPE


----------



## RJJ (Dec 20, 2011)

I was thinking of get a smart level as a back up gift!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 20, 2011)

Almost done!  Finished the other day for my wife with my wonderful daughter and had a great day.  Hated the shopping thing in the mall but as always, went to just two stores and limited out.  Now just to harvest one more deer to donate to the food pantry and find some solders to comp their meals (thanks FB great idea) and that should do it.

May you all have a blessed Christmas and safe New Year.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 20, 2011)

georgia plans exam said:
			
		

> I bought my wife a drill press for Christmas. If she has no need of it, I guess I could keep it in my workshop.GPE


LMAO!!!

That was a good one!


----------



## jpranch (Dec 20, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Cool Mule, brilliant! I am the luckiest guy in the world. My wife and I many, many, years ago, agreed to skip this exercise of present exchanges, for all holidays, anniversarys and birthdays. If we want something big, we get it together, but a lot of the time we just exchange a smooch and acknowledge the occaision. I appreciate the people that really get into it, but it just never has worked like that for us.
> 
> But, y'all have a very Merry Christmas, however you do it up!


You have wisdom my friend.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Jim........it's worked well over the years.......

" (thanks FB great idea)"

It's really an awesome feeling to do it............


----------



## jar546 (Dec 21, 2011)

I just got back from a training class out of state.  Was gone from Dec 8 until today.  Did not start and actually don't even feel like it.  Bah Humbug


----------



## pwood (Dec 21, 2011)

jpranch said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!That was a good one!





			
				georgia plans exam said:
			
		

> I bought my wife a drill press for Christmas. If she has no need of it, I guess I could keep it in my workshop.my wifes christmas present arrived via UPS yesterday. It is a cab enclosure or my new John Deere 2320 tractor. She will be thrilled to see how comfortable i am when i am plowing the 1/4 mile driveway. should I get Her anything else:mrgreen:


----------



## Alias (Dec 21, 2011)

No Christmas shopping here.  I did get the Christmas cards in the mail this year.

Mom is 86 and has requested I knit her a pair of mittens, she lost the gloves from last year.

Bummer, the gloves were a work of art. : (

Stepmom doesn't want anything, or my brother.  Son is at his dad's and won't get anything until he leaves (long, bad story).

So, I will be buying myself an electric drill for the holidays as one can never have enough power tools.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 21, 2011)

Hang in there Sue....enjoy the drill......


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 21, 2011)

Alias said:
			
		

> So, I will be buying myself an electric drill for the holidays as one can never have enough power tools.


Amen to that!  As fatboy said, enjoy the drill and there's plenty of ways to do that.    :censored


----------



## Alias (Dec 21, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> Amen to that!  As fatboy said, enjoy the drill and there's plenty of ways to do that.    :censored


As my buddy used to say "More power!"


----------



## Alias (Dec 21, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Hang in there Sue....enjoy the drill......


I'm just buying myself more work. ; )    Old shed on property, about 24 x 32, and it needs to come down.  Metal roofing is in good condition so I'll reuse.  More projects.................  : )


----------



## RJJ (Dec 21, 2011)

I will be out tomorrow evening! I need to take my youngest to shop for mom. I am sure I will be given a list. If it is like the honey do list I will need to stop at Lowes for a hand truck. Then Dicks! Hope she has fishing equipment on the list! While browsing the rack I will make notes on violation even though it is not my AHJ. That way I can rag on some one else.


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmmmm, momma gave me my Christmas present EARLY (like yesterday) - she got me a Traeger Junior, it's small but there is only the two of us.  I have been drooling over Traegers for years (it's a pellet BBQ for those who don't know) but they are very spendy, she feels she got a good price (I saw what she paid and would differ but it's a gift).  Looks like I'll have to get her TWO MickeyDee's coupons.

Oh, and this will match up well with the BBQ tools (in a hardshell case) that my daughter got me for my birthday last year, now I will finally be able to use them.  We are looking at the first meal being the Christmas meal      Having a home instead of that crappy apartment makes a world of difference, and it only took us two and a half years, a bit too long for me but it is what it is.

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 22, 2011)

Blue Front BBQ Sauce


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 22, 2011)

A good friend of ours gave my wife a Remington 870 for home defense. He's a deputy sheriff, I don't think it would have been as appreciated if it had come from me


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 22, 2011)

Nothing like the sound of jacking one in and hearing scampering back to the point of entry.

1st shot -2 3/4" Bird Shot (to clear hallway)

2nd shot - 2 3/4" DO buck

3rd shot - 3" Mag Remmington or Lightfield Slug

4 -5 if necessary or you remove the bird plug.... 2 3/4" DO Buck

I love mine and use it for everything...just change the barrels.


----------



## beach (Dec 22, 2011)

I got my wife a cruise for Christmas...... well..... kind of a cruise, It's on a boat....and it goes to Mexico..... and there's a deckhand and some bunks...... and a bait tank.

I guess it's more like a fishing trip....... unfortunately, she doesn't fish, so I might have to go in her place.

I hope she gets me a new reel for Christmas, that would be thoughtful.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 22, 2011)

too funny beach.......


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 26, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> I got my wife a cruise for Christmas...... well..... kind of a cruise, It's on a boat....and it goes to Mexico..... and there's a deckhand and some bunks...... and a bait tank. I guess it's more like a fishing trip....... unfortunately, she doesn't fish, so I might have to go in her place.
> 
> I hope she gets me a new reel for Christmas, that would be thoughtful.


Just wondering how that turned out for you???  Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## beach (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, she got me a Louis Vuitton purse and matching wallet........ So we traded, I think she got the better deal. I never did get the new reel I wanted.........


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope your wife does not know mt's wife

A good friend of ours gave my wife a Remington 870 for home defense. He's a deputy sheriff, I don't think it would have been as appreciated if it had come from me



			
				beach said:
			
		

> I got my wife a cruise for Christmas...... well..... kind of a cruise, It's on a boat....and it goes to Mexico..... and there's a deckhand and some bunks...... and a bait tank. I guess it's more like a fishing trip....... unfortunately, she doesn't fish, so I might have to go in her place.
> 
> I hope she gets me a new reel for Christmas, that would be thoughtful.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 27, 2011)

cda: That's for sure or beach may be the bait!


----------

